# need advice on moving to dubai



## cindy38 (Mar 25, 2008)

hi all,my family and i are planning to move to dubai in august this year.
can anyone tell me how to go about moving from uk to dubai..
how long does it take to get residency?
my husband has 4 apartments in dubai and will be able to get sponsored by the company then he can sponsor us(would that be right?)
do we have the blood tests etc done in the uk or in dubai?
do we have to have residency before we can rent a villa..we have apartments but we also have a large family so we will need a 4 bed house.
do we contact the embassy here or can we get the ball moving when we visit dubai next week..
any advice would be greatly appreciated..
p.s.does anyone know the costs of schools?
thankyou


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

cindy38 said:


> hi all,my family and i are planning to move to dubai in august this year.
> can anyone tell me how to go about moving from uk to dubai..
> how long does it take to get residency?
> my husband has 4 apartments in dubai and will be able to get sponsored by the company then he can sponsor us(would that be right?)
> ...




Residency can take anywhere from a few days (with an efficient company) to many, many months

Once your husband is a resident, yes he can sponsor you

All medicals are done here in Dubai (blood tests and a chest xray if working in a free zone)

I believe you would need residency to get a rental-unless it is done the company

Is the company getting the ball moving for you??

Why do you need to contact the embassy?

Schools vary...but you would need at least 60,000 dhs PER child per school year (that is for primary school)...obviously more for older children.

Hope this helps a little


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

> Schools vary...but you would need at least 60,000 dhs PER child per school year (that is for primary school)...obviously more for older children.


60,000 sounds a little on the high end. WOuldn't 40,000 for primary be a realistic average?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

cairogal said:


> 60,000 sounds a little on the high end. WOuldn't 40,000 for primary be a realistic average?


School fees vary from school to school...and change almost yearly
You also ned to factor in uniforms, and bus fees if not driving them (which can be as high as 10,000 dhs).

The least you allow, the more of a struggle it will be when fees increase etc


----------



## ihatejam (May 9, 2008)

There are all sorts of curriculums to choose from - American/British/French/German/Japanese/IB - you name it. And the costs vary. To check current school fees in Dubai, have a look at the KHDA website (Knowledge and Human Development Authority) - I'm not allowed to post URLs yet - so just google KHDA, choose the English version then use the "Directory" in the bottom left of the home page. It lists all the private schools in Dubai, their websites and their fee structure along with many other details.


----------



## ihatejam (May 9, 2008)

Forgot to mention - If you're going in for a family visa then have your kids' birth certificates attested in the UK - So take the originals to the Foreign Office in the UK and have them "legalised" and then take them to the UAE embassy where they will then stamp them.


----------

